

Show HN: Notes, a very simple app which supports Textile Markup. - softwareman

Please use &quot;HN&quot; as invite code.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hmpgr.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;notes<p>I would love to know if there are folks who prefer Textile over Markdown. I know Markdown is more famous but are there Textile fans too?<p>Notes app is built on Hmpgr Platform. Looking for feedback. I have been using it for sometime and find it useful (unbiased thought, I promise).<p>Since the app itself is responsive, it works on all platforms (through browser).<p>Please use &quot;HN&quot; as invite code in case you wish to try the app.
======
softwareman
Clickable:

[http://hmpgr.com/apps/notes](http://hmpgr.com/apps/notes)

------
bowerbird
giving people some choice is a good thing.

whether they use it? that's another thing.

-bowerbird

~~~
softwareman
I partly agree. I have two options:

1) support both (configurable)

2) support only one

Choices make things complicated too. I want to understand, is there enough
following for Textile markup or not. I like it more than Markdown (probably
only because I picked it up first).

Another thing is using markup in a Notes application is not very prevalent as
well. Thoughts?

~~~
bowerbird
second point first: markup _is_ common in notes apps (many).

personally, i'd predict zero uptake with textile; it's dead.

and there are so many other notes apps around that i think you will have
trouble with uptake even if you add markdown.

if you're doing it for love, or experience, then go ahead; otherwise, you'd
need some kind of new angle to break big.

-bowerbird

~~~
softwareman
I agree. There is no significant value in Notes application alone but what I
am trying to generate value in the Hmpgr platform (pronounced as homepager). I
have another app called Blog which I am still developing. I know adoption of
these apps are difficult but I do not wish to make them even more difficult by
using obscure thing like Textile.

But since you are patiently answering me, can I request you to please go
through Hmpgr platform and tell me if you see any value in it.

~~~
bowerbird
yes, as a package, there could be some stickiness here.

in which case, i'd suggest you offer markdown as well, since you want to
attract as many people as possible.

-bowerbird

